# Anna Jay Clears The Air After Fans Call Out Tweet For Having Racist Connotations



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Twitter mob and their toxicity should be suppressed with a bullet to their chest. Lay these complainers to rest. Dump these social pests in Budapest.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Hahahhahahaha why are people so sensitive about non issues


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Twitter is horrible. The totalitarian mob that automatically assumes the worst possible interpretation of every word said on there is just toxic. There was zero problem with the phrasing she used.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean that's a hell of a reach. Obviously she'd just sing n*gga in the car duh.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

People get upset over the stupidest shit.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Lmao typical Twitter BS. 

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Lmao

Wrestling twitter is filled with some of the most pathetic, sad miserable cunts in this universe.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I´d have given her a clean win over Moxley for the world title, if she wrote back, I meant explicit lyrics like F*** You All.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Good lord, the irony that if the miserable mob of wrestling fans on twitter got what they wanted there wouldn't be no wrestling to watch cos every promotion and wrestler would be cancelled.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lol anyone who read that and thought "RACIST! SHE'S HAPPY SHE CAN SAY RACIST THINGS!" is most likely a HUGE racist themselves.


----------



## SZilla25 (Sep 1, 2016)

A complete non-issue.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Oh no, but what if those words were actually homophobic? Wait a minute, were they transphobic? Sexist?

Everybody just calm down, okay? This is a serious incident that requires investigation. This Anna Jay individual (real name Anna Marie Jernigan) seems to be dangerous. I have faith that the Twitter Police will solve this difficult case.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Never feel compelled to apologize to the twitter mob, there's no pleasing them; give them an inch, they'll take a mile.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

lol - "fans"


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

simple answer is dont have twitter and ignore it. Fucking embarrassing that JR apologized the other week on twitter over such a stupid thing


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hate social media and the people that use it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is a prime opportunity, especially for a wrestler, to show some personality/charisma etc and stand up for themselves and tell everyone that is offended by them to fuck off they don’t care.


Nobody is attracted to weak people who apologize. Especially in wrestling. Being a beta will never get you over.

MJF ain’t apologizing to anyone for anything.

It reminds me of the cancel culture idiots trying to cancel Doja Cat. Yeah, that didn’t work. Doja does whatever she wants and keeps blowing up. If you are a true star, that is talented, an entertainer, you never apologize to anyone for anything.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Again, reason why Social Justice Warriors are annoyingly cringe. Seems like they are quick to judge and point fingers on all but themselves. As if they are perfect. I didnt take the message out of context. She should not even reply . However, better yet why even post on social media anymore? Why bother.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> This is a prime opportunity, especially for a wrestler, to show some personality/charisma etc and stand up for themselves and tell everyone that is offended by them to fuck off they don’t care


I totally agree but unless it was a main event player you just know Tony would punish them.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Source: Anna Jay Clears The Air After Fans Call Out Tweet For Having Racist Connotations



i was initially going to blame folks like BLM but this kinda shit is most likely white women complaining


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I mean that's a hell of a reach. Obviously she'd just sing n*gga in the car duh.



dude i remember jamming out to "dont like" by chief keef, singing all the lyrics and no one gave a fuck, and i was like 1 of 10 people thats white there.. but this was back in like 2013 so..


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

When I hear the n-word in a song I just view it as just another lyric in that particular song. If someone is singing along to a song with that word in it, it doesn't mean the person is using it in a derogatory way. Maybe people should go after the rappers and singers that put the n-word in their songs? 
She could have been talking about a cuss word like 'fuck' or something but everyone just immediately jumped on her and thought it was something racist. It's sad that you have to double check a fucking tweet these days.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Wtf this can't be serious surely. How can anyone read that tweet and think she was a racist. Bloody mental.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I hate social media and the people that use it.


I've turned all my socials off for an 'attempted' 30 days - feels so good


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

midgetlover69 said:


> She do looks like the type to call you a n*gger


You’re a fucking idiot.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Someday someone should be offended by Twitter itself and start a campaign to cancel it.. Only problem is.. how would they get others to jump the bandwagon if the one who starts it is not on Twitter anymore?


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Cancel culture is getting out of hand, public figures should consider canceling Twitter


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I totally agree but unless it was a main event player you just know Tony would punish them.


I wouldn’t support it, but Tony might take her off TV for a few weeks like they did with Excalibur.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I mean that's a hell of a reach. Obviously she'd just sing n*gga in the car duh.


It's obvious she meant ni99a. I'm personally not offended but I understand if others are.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

People need to start ignoring twitter outrage. It makes meaningless people feel like they have some sort of power and relevance. It has become a game and even acknowledging it isn't worth your time.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Getting rid of social media was the best thing I ever did. I'd recommend it haha. Poor Anna.

That said this place is very Twitter like sometimes which is depressing. Can the mods make an OC/Tony Khan sub forum so you can all do your twitter-esk squabbles in there?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Nobody should cater or awknowledge thse fans. Holy shit, they will stretch or rationalize any situation to push this race agenda.

Instead of wrestlers bowing down and explaining themselves to these types of fans, I'm waiting for the wrestler who intentionally trolls and fucks with them just to outrage them.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Yeah this was a bit unecessary and I think they took it to a place that it didn't need to go but whatever. Nothing big is gonna come of this so this means nothing in the end.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Source: Anna Jay Clears The Air After Fans Call Out Tweet For Having Racist Connotations


Looks like another will either susepend or fired,because the Twitter sjw mob want blood.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

ceeder said:


> You’re a fucking idiot.


cry more bitch


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

If you read that tweet and the very first thing that comes to your mind is she's a racist, then most likely you're the racist.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Who cares if she does mouth lyrics to a song.....

If you dont want people saying nigha then dont put it in your songs in the first place lol.

But yeah how eager are these fucktards to try and cry about something? Absolutely pathetic wish she just put up a video of her lip syncing some NWA songs lol.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Klitschko said:


> If you read that tweet and the very first thing that comes to your mind is she's a racist, then most likely you're the racist.


Why would she make that tweet if she DIDN'T meant ni99a? It make no sense.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Sigh


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The One said:


> Why would she make that tweet if she DIDN'T meant ni99a? It make no sense.


She already explained the tweet. Which she didn't have to. Why is assumed that she meant the N word? There was zero racist implications in that tweet at all.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

CtrlAltDel said:


> Twitter mob and their toxicity should be suppressed with a bullet to their chest. Lay these complainers to rest. Dump these social pests in Budapest.


How does Budapest come into play in this question?


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 21, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> She already explained the tweet. Which she didn't have to. Why is assumed that she meant the N word? There was zero racist implications in that tweet at all.


Her explanation makes no sense, though. She went from "mouth every lyric" to "I just meant I can sing in public". No, that second isn't what she meant and her trying to spin it that way is dishonest. "Mouth every lyric" heavily implies she could mouth words behind her mask that ordinarily she wouldn't want people to see and ordinarily she would omit when singing in a public place. Those words don't necessarily have to have a racial context and could be other cuss words, etc. but that's how the tweet reads to me.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

It's almost like people want to be offended.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She fucked up when she deleted the tweet.

Its clearly harmless. Clearly she just meant as she said she could mouth all the words without anyone seeing her, But people thesedays enjoy being offended. There are people in this World today whose hobby is being offended.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

midgetlover69 said:


> She do looks like the type to call you a n*gger


and you seem like the type to focus on the 8 black men killed by police a year and not the 4000 a year killed at the hands of a garbage community with a garbage culture (and before someone says im racist i am talkin about the ghetto culture and obv. not all black ppl are ghetto)


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Kestrel said:


> Her explanation makes no sense, though. She went from "mouth every lyric" to "I just meant I can sing in public". No, that second isn't what she meant and her trying to spin it that way is dishonest. "Mouth every lyric" heavily implies she could mouth words behind her mask that ordinarily she wouldn't want people to see and ordinarily she would omit when singing in a public place. Those words don't necessarily have to have a racial context and could be other cuss words, etc. but that's how the tweet reads to me.



damn if only people focused this hard on kids killing each other in the inner city...


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

stew mack said:


> and you seem like the type to focus on the 8 black men killed by police a year and not the 4000 a year killed at the hands of a garbage community with a garbage culture (and before someone says im racist i am talkin about the ghetto culture and obv. not all black ppl are ghetto)


LMAO triggered much? Pussy?


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

midgetlover69 said:


> LMAO triggered much? Pussy?


not hardly i just know ur type cause i grew up with a lot of that shite


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

What the Hell? Seriously? Did she even say she liked rap? lol

Also why couldn't she just ignore these idiots?


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

stew mack said:


> not hardly i just know ur type cause i grew up with a lot of that shite


also know how stupid you sound?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd think that people who are racist wouldn't want to listen to music created by black people, rather than being excited to mouth all the words to their favorite Dr. Dre songs.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

midgetlover69 said:


> also know how stupid you sound?



Hey Corn Pop, shut the hell up!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that eventually it will be considered cultural appropriation for white people to listen to rap music at all.

Maybe once we're back to having separate water fountains, we'll realize we over corrected too far in the other direction lol.


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

I bet she was mouthing the words to The Barney Song and Sesame Street. That is as much leading as assuming it has to be racist lyric if she would be embarrassed.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I've gotta admit, I'm scared to open the similar (but more ominously titled) Marko Stunt thread lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Office Space

😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I've gotta admit, I'm scared to open the similar (but more ominously titled) Marko Stunt thread lol


It is best not to Google the associated pictures too.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

So dumb.. She could have meant curse words or anything. Jumping right to canceling her for assumptions is ridiculous.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

stew mack said:


> Hey Corn Pop, shut the hell up!


From the corny ass goober who quoted me with a paragraph FUMING about “ghetto culture” 😂😂


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

midgetlover69 said:


> From the corny ass goober who quoted me with a paragraph FUMING about “ghetto culture” 😂😂



chill on the emojis there Otis


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

People are fucking pathetic. People need to stop trying to infer other people's words, and putting in shit that they care about. She didn't say anything bad, she likes to lip-sync. I do it all day while Im in the car


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

probably shouldnt acknowledge the trolls. They got her to respond so regardless of what others think about them, they won.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

stew mack said:


> i was initially going to blame folks like BLM but this kinda shit is most likely white women complaining


Bill Burr was told truth on SNL last week. White women have hijacked the whole movement and made it about them


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The One said:


> Why would she make that tweet if she DIDN'T meant ni99a? It make no sense.


Did she imply at all anything about hip hop or rap music?

What at all makes the N word pop in your mind she explained singing in public which almost everyone is ashamed to do even if it's just mouthing lyrics.

People are so incredibly eager to shit on someone its ridiculous. You miss the obvious because you're focused on a premanufactured agenda.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It’s very obvious what she was going for in the tweet. It’s tone-deaf and ignorant coming from a tone-deaf and ignorant white girl. She’s what? 23? She’s an idiot and she obviously didn’t mean to hurt anyone’s feelings, hence her deleting it. But she should own it instead of just pretending she didn’t mean it. Hopefully she learns a lesson.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> It’s very obvious what she was going for in the tweet. It’s tone-deaf and ignorant coming from a tone-deaf and ignorant white girl. She’s what? 23? She’s an idiot and she obviously didn’t mean to hurt anyone’s feelings, hence her deleting it. But she should own it instead of just pretending she didn’t mean it. Hopefully she learns a lesson.


Lmao ok sure buddy 

You are part of the problem 

#cancelcancelculture


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Lmao ok sure buddy
> 
> You are part of the problem
> 
> #cancelcancelculture


Looks like you’re “offended.” May I suggest hardening up? All I see in here are a bunch of boomer type getting their knickers in a twist because “oh man, it’s all so crazy.” Don’t imply you want to say the n-word in 2020. Pretty fucking simple.

I’m not calling for her to be blacklisted from wrestling or anything. I’m just calling her a fucking idiot.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Looks like you’re “offended.” May I suggest hardening up? All I see in here are a bunch of boomer type getting their knickers in a twist because “oh man, it’s all so crazy.” Don’t imply you want to say the n-word in 2020. Pretty fucking simple.
> 
> I’m not calling for her to be blacklisted from wrestling or anything. I’m just calling her a fucking idiot.


It's just a huge fucking jump to assume she was talking about saying ***** when absolutely nothing leads to that thought process other then reaching for something offensive.

Her only mistake was deleting the post allowing ppl the room to assume stuff.Her explanation makes absolutely perfect sense.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> It's just a huge fucking jump to assume she was talking about saying *** when absolutely nothing leads to that thought process other then reaching for something offensive.
> 
> Her only mistake was deleting the post allowing ppl the room to assume stuff.Her explanation makes absolutely perfect sense.


No it doesn’t. Why would you need to cover your face to lip synch unless it’s to mouth words you can’t say.

Everyone knows what this tweet means. Anything else is being extremely naive and obtuse.

I’m not even saying she’s a bad person. It was just a bad “joke” about saying a word that a white person absolutely shouldn’t use that pops up in songs which ties into a long history of white people thinking it’s not a big deal and this stuff can just be swept under a rug. People have called her out for it being extremely uncool.

Deleting the tweet is fine. It shows she realises it was a mistake. No one is going after her because she deleted it. They’re going after her because she made it in the first place. Her “mistake” (other than saying it) was denying she meant it that way and when nothing else makes sense.

Lol at the suggestion that people think she’s just embarrassed to be lip synching in general. She clearly meant that she gets to mouth words she can’t if people could see her lips move. We’ve got two taboo words and one pops up in songs way more than the other.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> It’s very obvious what she was going for in the tweet. It’s tone-deaf and ignorant coming from a tone-deaf and ignorant white girl. She’s what? 23? She’s an idiot and she obviously didn’t mean to hurt anyone’s feelings, hence her deleting it. But she should own it instead of just pretending she didn’t mean it. Hopefully she learns a lesson.


What is the lesson? That anything you say can be twisted to fit someone else's agenda? Twitter is making that abundantly clear!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> What is the lesson? That anything you say can be twisted to fit someone else's agenda? Twitter is making that abundantly clear!


No one is twisting anything. It’s the only way her tweet makes any sense. She went for a joke thinking people would find her being “naughty” and singing along to rap would be adorable. They told her otherwise.

The lesson is “don’t even joke about using the n-word in 2020.” And most people know that, but sometimes they think they are cute enough to get around it.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

If anyone thought this was racist they're either cherry picking and doing mental gymnastics to try to be offended, or they're projecting what they'd do. Either this was about being embarrassed to lip sync in public, or about one of the many non slur curse words that are in plenty of songs that you might not want to be mouthing at a family friendly gym.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

somerandomfan said:


> If anyone thought this was racist they're either cherry picking and doing mental gymnastics to try to be offended, or they're projecting what they'd do. Either this was about being embarrassed to lip sync in public, or about one of the many non slur curse words that are in plenty of songs that you might not want to be mouthing at a family friendly gym.


I don’t think the people who didn’t like the tweet are the one doing mental gymnastics, haha.

Yes, Anna Jay is scared of mouthing the word “fuck.” Get real, lol.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> It's just a huge fucking jump to assume she was talking about saying *** when absolutely nothing leads to that thought process other then reaching for something offensive.
> 
> Her only mistake was deleting the post allowing ppl the room to assume stuff.Her explanation makes absolutely perfect sense.


Exactly, maybe she doesn't like mouthing curse words. When I was her age I felt wierd about singing along to Fuck etc.

The 1st problem is that everyone is assuming she's listening to hip hop. Even tho it's totally sucked since 2Pac was murdered.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Lmao ok sure buddy
> 
> You are part of the problem
> 
> #cancelcancelculture


even if she was so fucking what?


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

I guess if you want to see racism everywhere, you can


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> No it doesn’t. Why would you need to cover your face to lip synch unless it’s to mouth words you can’t say.
> 
> Everyone knows what this tweet means. Anything else is being extremely naive and obtuse.
> 
> ...


You may also just be thinking to much into it. She may just be self conscious about lip-synching in general. At least 2 ladies have told me that before.


The Wood said:


> No one is twisting anything. It’s the only way her tweet makes any sense. She went for a joke thinking people would find her being “naughty” and singing along to rap would be adorable. They told her otherwise.
> 
> The lesson is “don’t even joke about using the n-word in 2020.” And most people know that, but sometimes they think they are cute enough to get around it.


That is the only way the tweet makes sense to you. Don't speak for everyone. She didn't say anything offensive. I'm not going to pretend I have a seat in her brain and can determine what she ”actually meant" but never actually hinted at.

She didn't mention race, hip hop, or people of African descent. If you want to assume she meant N.. and be offended that's on you.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Wood said:


> No it doesn’t. Why would you need to cover your face to lip synch unless it’s to mouth words you can’t say.


Because you look stupid lip syncing to a song you have in your earphones that nobody else can hear?


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

I'm not sure why anyone thinks they have to explain themselves to the SJW thought police. Nobody owes SJWs anything.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> You may also just be thinking to much into it. She may just be self conscious about lip-synching in general. At least 2 ladies have told me that before.
> That is the only way the tweet makes sense to you. Don't speak for everyone. She didn't say anything offensive. I'm not going to pretend I have a seat in her brain and can determine what she ”actually meant" but never actually hinted at.
> 
> She didn't mention race, hip hop, or people of African descent. If you want to assume she meant N.. and be offended that's on you.


I do not buy the lip-synching thing at all. Either don’t lip-synch or do, but the idea that you want to but don’t feel you can? Nope, not buying it. Also, that doesn’t explain why she said “all the words” or whatever (not verbatim). She didn’t say she was self-conscious about lip-synching, she was feeling cheeky to be able to get away with the words. There’s a big difference there.

No, it’s on her. That’s what people are letting her know. People are sick of white people sneakily getting around this sort of shit. Her head is not on a pike. She is going to be fine. She hopefully won’t make another joke about being able to get away with it in the future though.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Anna Jay: "I'm glad I can lip sync with a mask on so I can say these lyrics"
SJWs: "Oh my god she's obviously saying that she's trying to say the n word, she's a racist!"
Anna Jay's playlist:


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Yes, Anna Jay made a tweet about not being able to mouth the word “dick.” Come on. Everyone knows what she meant, and if you pretend that you don’t then it just highlights why this shit not only happens in 2020, but still needs to be called out.


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

People love to complain.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

This is the World we live in now though, every white person is automatically assumed to be a racist monster.

There's a reason the idea of singing in the shower is so common. This is just an extension of that. She can get really into a song and lip sync along without needing to be embarassed. But no she must be a racist, thats the only logical result for some people.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> This is the World we live in now though, every white person is automatically assumed to be a racist monster.
> 
> There's a reason the idea of singing in the shower is so common. This is just an extension of that. She can get really into a song and lip sync along without needing to be embarassed. But no she must be a racist, thats the only logical result for some people.


She is being called out for things she actually said. She said that she can mouth all the words in songs now and get away with it. Everyone knows what this means. There is one word that white people don’t want to be caught mouthing, haha. No one is going on social media to say “Hey, I can lip synch now that no one can see what I’m actually saying” in any sort of general sense or because they’re “embarrassed” (this doesn’t even make sense because people would still know her mouth is moving.

She didn’t think it was racist because she thinks it’s cute that she is aware white people shouldn’t say it. This took the form of a badly worded joke and she is copping it because people don’t think white people being aware they shouldn’t say something but then doing it in private to a song isn’t that cute anymore.

Anyone with common sense knows the connotations of what she wrote. If she didn’t mean it that way (and she did) then she’s pretty fucking clueless for not being empathetic to how that would sound to black people. But she did mean it that way. She just didn’t think it was bad.

She will go to sensitive training for a weekend and be more careful about the jokes she cracks on social media.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

After the basketball thing and this, it's safe to say that I have discovered...

The Wood: The Man, The Myth, The Outraged.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> No it doesn’t. Why would you need to cover your face to lip synch unless it’s to mouth words you can’t say.
> 
> Everyone knows what this tweet means. Anything else is being extremely naive and obtuse.
> 
> ...


Many people are embarrassed to sing in public myself included it's a huge stretch to reach the thoughts you've had.

People are just so stupid they can't take things at face value, they'd rather come up with these absurd takes on such a simple thing.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Wolf Mark said:


> After the basketball thing and this, it's safe to say that I have discovered...
> 
> The Wood: The Man, The Myth, The Outraged.


What basketball thing?

People overuse words like “offended” and “outraged.” They’re buzzwords loaded with extra meaning to avoid engaging on the actual points a lot of the time. “If you’re outraged you lose.” Eh, that’s kind of bullshit. Even if you are mad about something, you can still be right.

I’m not mad at Anna Jay. This sort of stuff happens all the time and even if you are someone who cares about it, you get used to it. She’s just a bit of a dickhead. If I’m “outraged” about an element to it, it’s the amount of excuses she is getting made for her, and that she hasn’t owned up to it. Just annoying.

But she doesn’t need to be fired over this or anything. Joey Janela, Big Swole and Marko Stunt need to go for their recent bullshit. Anna just needs someone to explain to her why making jokes about saying the n-word are not really kosher in 2020.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Social media is just full of weak-minded people who get triggered at every supposed offense, both real and imaginary. It’s as if they actually look for things to be offended by. It’s almost like a pro wrestling forum.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Many people are embarrassed to sing in public myself included it's a huge stretch to reach the thoughts you've had.
> 
> People are just so stupid they can't take things at face value, they'd rather come up with these absurd takes on such a simple thing.


It’s not a stretch. She said something along the lines of “I can now say ALL the words to the songs I’m listening to.” She wasn’t talking about being embarrassed go lip-synch. She was talking about being embarrassed to be caught saying certain words.

There is one word that white people don’t want to be caught saying. That is the point of her tweet. “Oh yay, no one knows I’m lip-synching” is an entirely different and innocuous message. “People don’t know what I’m saying” is less innocuous.

That people are going out of their way to ignore her wording and deny what she so obviously meant as a deliberate act of frivolity highlights just how much work there is to do on this subject. I genuinely admire the people with the energy to deal with this each and every day. I threw in that towel long ago.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Wood said:


> She is being called out for things she actually said. She said that she can mouth all the words in songs now and get away with it. Everyone knows what this means. There is one word that white people don’t want to be caught mouthing, haha. No one is going on social media to say “Hey, I can lip synch now that no one can see what I’m actually saying” in any sort of general sense or because they’re “embarrassed” (this doesn’t even make sense because people would still know her mouth is moving.
> 
> She didn’t think it was racist because she thinks it’s cute that she is aware white people shouldn’t say it. This took the form of a badly worded joke and she is copping it because people don’t think white people being aware they shouldn’t say something but then doing it in private to a song isn’t that cute anymore.
> 
> ...


Again, this is the World we live in now. All white people are deemed to be racist monsters. Its always assumed everything a white person says or does has some racist connotations because we're all out here devoting our existence to be racist.

No possible chance in a thousand years she just feels awkward about lip syncing in public. Nope, racist.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

And all she needs to do is say sorry. She probably has, I haven’t really bothered following it. Whether she wants to play REALLY stupid and pretend she’s 14 and really excited to mouth “fuck” in public like anyone would give two shits or just admit that it was a bad joke. You see this all the time: a white person thinks that because they put a bit of humility into the set-up, the punchline doesn’t have any power. Anna thought she would get a pass because in her tweet is the implication that she knows it’s wrong, so she wouldn’t normally do it, but the “haha” is in her doing it, which she wouldn’t normally. People didn’t let her take that tone because they’re genuinely sick of white people winking and saying “I’m not racist, but...” and thinking it’s cute. That’s all.

And if she didn’t mean it like that, either because of typos or being drunk or genuinely being a completely clueless git, then she should say sorry for tweeting something that is going to distinctly give anyone with a clue that impression. I don’t expect many to get this, but in some ways it would be worse and even more frustrating if she didn’t even think about how talking about discretely mouthing words she can’t say out loud would give that impression.

I’m not yelling at anyone. I’m certainly not “outraged.” I’m not surprised. I just hope my attempts to sound pretty reasonable on this get through to at least one person who didn’t get it before.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Again, this is the World we live in now. All white people are deemed to be racist monsters. Its always assumed everything a white person says or does has some racist connotations because we're all out here devoting our existence to be racist.
> 
> No possible chance in a thousand years she just feels awkward about lip syncing in public. Nope, racist.


Actually, most racism isn’t devoted or active. It’s subconscious as hell. People making little sideways remarks that they don’t think can possibly be harmful because they don’t go out and actively hate black people with a preoccupying rage. 

So much racism isn’t malicious. But it’s a symptom of a world that fosters a level of ignorance. It’s just a fucking reminder that white people think they can joke about saying the n-word or dress up in black face or do black voice and when they get called out for there is a small army of people (usually white) to say “I don’t see what is so bad about that” and get indignant like they’re the victimised party.

And you know what? Yeah, you’re probably uneducated on the subject and didn’t _mean_ it. You’re a product of that system and it’s got you caught in a bad situation you’d rather not be in. Cool. Say sorry and try and learn from it. The most frustrating thing about Anna Jay’s situation is that she seems to be crying saying “Nuh-uh, not me.”

She is not embarrassed about lip-synching in public. She flat-out said that she can say all the words now. Because people (who would still be able to see her mouth is moving anyway) won’t know what she is doing exactly. That’s what she said.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

There’s literally nothing racist about what she said. My god are you reaching if you think that way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Can we cancel SJWs and give them a dose of their own medicine?


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

The Wood said:


> Actually, most racism isn’t devoted or active. It’s subconscious as hell. People making little sideways remarks that they don’t think can possibly be harmful because they don’t go out and actively hate black people with a preoccupying rage.
> 
> So much racism isn’t malicious. But it’s a symptom of a world that fosters a level of ignorance. It’s just a fucking reminder that white people think they can joke about saying the n-word or dress up in black face or do black voice and when they get called out for there is a small army of people (usually white) to say “I don’t see what is so bad about that” and get indignant like they’re the victimised party.
> 
> ...


Well, there's nothing wrong with singing the lyrics of a song, and a lot of songs containing the N word are sung by black people, but since most people would still take offense to you doing it what she said here is alright. 

And there is nothing wrong with black face. People need to stop taking everything so literal and serious all the time.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Apparently she wanted her name to be Anna KKKay but Tony Khan thought it would be too soon


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you WF for showing your ignorant, clueless asses yet again when it comes to race.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

You know life is good when people are whining about inconsequential crap like this.


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

She’s cute!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Anna just got caught using a dog whistle. You live and you learn, aint that serious for either side actually.



Lockard The GOAT said:


> Well, there's nothing wrong with singing the lyrics of a song, and a lot of songs containing the N word are sung by black people, but since most people would still take offense to you doing it what she said here is alright.
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with black face. People need to stop taking everything so literal and serious all the time.


WTF? Yes there is plenty wrong with black face. 
Why do you think theres nothing wrong with an art that was used to humiliate and demean an entire race of people for the amusement of others?


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Never say you are sorry, never back down to the woke twitter mob. One, its never enough, two they will come for you again. Three, twitter is the worst social media platform by far.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I can’t think of a single person that has been “canceled” twice.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Now that she's been race baited by the fastidious Twitter Glitter Sissy Squad I'm more of a fan of Anna Jay than ever.


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Now that she's been race baited by the fastidious Twitter Glitter Sissy Squad I'm more of a fan of Anna Jay than ever.


Plus she might be the hottest female wrestler around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Hephaesteus said:


> Anna just got caught using a dog whistle. You live and you learn, aint that serious for either side actually.
> 
> 
> WTF? Yes there is plenty wrong with black face.
> Why do you think theres nothing wrong with an art that was used to humiliate and demean an entire race of people for the amusement of others?


You simply take comedy too serious. Many black people laughed at black face, the majority of people "offended" by black face are probably not even black lol. That's often the case with these matters. The people we're "protecting" (or pretending to) are often less offended than we are


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lockard The GOAT said:


> You simply take comedy too serious. Many black people laughed at black face, the majority of people "offended" by black face are probably not even black lol. That's often the case with these matters. The people we're "protecting" (or pretending to) are often less offended than we are


Except no. While there probably are black people who find that shit funny, id be willing to bet that said people are actually ignorant to the history of black face. This aint about being a sjw, this is about calling out a fucked up practice in general. So pardon me if I dont find the humiliation of a race of people particularly funny


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Very similar thing recently happened with Shanna. She was heartbroken after the terrorist attacks in France two weeks ago and she asked the French president to close the borders. People on Twitter immediately called her racist and asked the company to fire her because she was "islamophobic". Funny thing is, she never said anything about Muslim people. She just said we should close the borders.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

This shit is never going to end if people like Anna Jay stop apologising to them. There was nothing wrong with the tweet so leave it up and tell the whiners to fuck off, but people go into panic mode and will do anything to appease the mob. Fuck everyone involved in this, especially Anna Jay.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

The Wood said:


> Yes, Anna Jay made a tweet about not being able to mouth the word “dick.” Come on. Everyone knows what she meant, and if you pretend that you don’t then it just highlights why this shit not only happens in 2020, but still needs to be called out.



who the fuck cares? honestly.. you guys should get more offended about people killing each other than this horse shit. but we all know thats something you cannot change so you focus on crap like this


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

The Wood said:


> Actually, most racism isn’t devoted or active. It’s subconscious as hell. People making little sideways remarks that they don’t think can possibly be harmful because they don’t go out and actively hate black people with a preoccupying rage.
> 
> So much racism isn’t malicious. But it’s a symptom of a world that fosters a level of ignorance. It’s just a fucking reminder that white people think they can joke about saying the n-word or dress up in black face or do black voice and when they get called out for there is a small army of people (usually white) to say “I don’t see what is so bad about that” and get indignant like they’re the victimised party.
> 
> ...



if you dont want people singing along to certain lyrics in your songs... DONT PUT THEM IN YOUR SONGS WHERE YOUR FAN BASE WILL BE 70% THOSE PEOPLE... JESUS CHRIST!


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Cooper09 said:


> This shit is never going to end if people like Anna Jay stop apologising to them. There was nothing wrong with the tweet so leave it up and tell the whiners to fuck off, but people go into panic mode and will do anything to appease the mob. Fuck everyone involved in this, especially Anna Jay.


While I agree with what you said. Think about it, she 22, this is probably her first real job, something she's trained for years to do and she's finally made it. She wants to keep it. Unfortunately, these people have zero issue with doing everything they can to ruin your life and then move on to the next person to cancel. I would apologize too if I was in her position. Now, if I'm older and I've been around awhile I would make zero problem telling these people to take a hike.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Very similar thing recently happened with Shanna. She was heartbroken after the terrorist attacks in France two weeks ago and she asked the French president to close the borders. People on Twitter immediately called her racist and asked the company to fire her because she was "islamophobic". Funny thing is, she never said anything about Muslim people. She just said we should close the borders.



Sorry dont dont want to get into the racial talk free for all here, but Muslim/Islam is not a race its a religion hence it has a Worldwide following of many peoples not just Arabic, the term islamaphobia is brought up when people want to use racial hatred for their own agenda-Usually the media
Similarly Semetic does not mean Jewish and actually relates to a linguistic dialect, I`ll happily bore you stupid on the history of racism starting with the Greeks and what it actually means rather than media slant, somehow dont think I`ll be taken up on the offer 

Bless Anna Jay the actual wrestling is getting better, she does the acting /character side well as does Allie

I actually like A shot of Brandi, cant say I particuarly watch it much but I do like the idea, but that brawl at the end  Those punches made Omega's look like Bruiser Brody


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Mercian said:


> Sorry dont dont want to get into the racial talk free for all here, but Muslim/Islam is not a race its a religion


Would you seriously expect people dumb enough to overreact over what she said to know the difference?


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Wisdom and goodness to the vile seem vile, filths savour but themselves


----------

